# Anyone try the Berkley Glowstik rods?



## fish on!

I am looking for a channel cat rod and these caught my eye. I like the fact they are night visible, but I was wondering if they were any good as a rod. I was considering an 8" medium heavy. Is this worth spending my money on?


----------



## got me hooked

for channel cats I don't think you need one that expensive. I think they're around close to 50 bucks. Read the reviews from cabelas on the king kat rods. They are cheap and have good reviews, and will be able to handle any channel cat you catch. Flatheads are a different story.


----------



## fisherman33

I have an 8 ft medium heavy casting glowstick. In my opinion this exact rod is too over powering for the average channel cat. I have landed flathead 20 lbs and under on this rod with know problem but fighting a 50 lber would be a test. In my opinion i would go a little lighter if you are targeting channel cats.


----------



## dinkbuster1

my wife owns one, so far its been a really good rod. her biggest was a 33lb flathead and it held up very well. still have yet to hear anything bad about them so they must be a good low-end rod.


----------



## H2O Mellon

got me hooked said:


> for channel cats I don't think you need one that expensive. I think they're around close to 50 bucks.


Catfish Connections sells the 7 & 8 footers for under $30 and the 9 footers and up for around $35 as best I can recall.


----------



## fish on!

Thanks for the information. I wanted to go 8' for the extra casting distance, but now I think I'll be buying the 7' medium weight. Too bad they don't make an 8' medium weight.


----------



## Poohflinger

+1 for the Glo-Stik


----------



## gryan1966

I caught my biggest Flathead on mine (40lbs) - 9ft


----------



## Rod Hawg

I use 7ft. Glowsticks and they work great for me. I head out at night and turn the clicker on and listen for the drag. But it helps to see the glow rod get thumped. They glow well for a long time. I like'em.


----------



## FISHIN216

I have a berkley glow stick and love it

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## tornwaders

Thats funny I was just going to ask about these rods thanks. I was thinkink about a 7' casting for channels in the tusc. I also just picked up a daiwa millionaire 300 on clearance ( the sale price got me I really didnt need another reel) but has anyone had any experience with these, I currently have an abu 6500. thanks for any input.


----------



## Catman63

tornwaders said:


> Thats funny I was just going to ask about these rods thanks. I was thinkink about a 7' casting for channels in the tusc. I also just picked up a daiwa millionaire 300 on clearance ( the sale price got me I really didnt need another reel) but has anyone had any experience with these, I currently have an abu 6500. thanks for any input.


Depends on which Millionaire 300 it is. I've used the 300 Classic (Red w/gold trim) and it's a decent reel but probably not worth the $60 to $80 they often go for. I paid $40 bucks for mine new and that's probably about what they're worth. Common problems with them are sticking clicker buttons and whistling noise when casting (I suspect they aren't well oiled from the factory). The S-300 Reels are definitely a step up from the classics and the CVZ-300'S are smooth as silk,cast like a dream (6 bearings certainly helps) and are far superior to any 6500 reel i've used (and i love my ABU'S). Daiwa discontinued the CVZ's a few years back (replaced by the similar Luna series) and they were overpriced ($250-$300 for the 300's) but for anyone looking for a great reel for the money would do well to pick up a used one. You can occasionally find them on ebay for under a hundred bucks (sometimes MUCH under) and they're a steal at that price. Hope this helps.


----------



## ezmarc

I picked one up for night trolling as a dead stick (flat line). Worked good for a year or so and then the battery case corroded. If you're going to fish in the rain I'd say forget it.


----------



## Minnowhead

Mine has been good. Really nice to be able to turn it on to charge it. Paired mine up with an Okuma Avenger. Very satisfied. I pull the batteries out of it during winter and put them back in for spring and summer so they wont explode in the cold.


----------



## Rod Hawg

I run them all the time for Channels. Those reels aren't bad either. They make a real loud sound when the drag goes off kinda like a clicker. Love that when I out at night fishin.


----------

